# Aux Input not working with L2.12



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Can anyone verify this on their system? I just get a black screen now on Ch. 0.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

This problem has persisted now for several day and a Hard Power Cord reboot.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> This problem has persisted now for several day and a Hard Power Cord reboot.


Is your software version HEED or HECD? I don't think that my HEED Aux is working.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure its a HEED, but still, is the AUX working for anyone after the L212 download?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> I'm pretty sure its a HEED, but still, is the AUX working for anyone after the L212 download?


I don't normally use it but I'll hook it to my VCR this weekend and see. My
receiver is HEED.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine works except I can see a white staticky bar along the bottom of the screen. I have to use the tv format remote to make the picture fit the screen. I use mine to see my upconveting dvd player with built in digital ota tuner. That way if both tuners are recording something I can still see my ota stations over the dvd player. They really need to look at this and see if they can fix it. The 721 always worked well with it's aux input.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Mine works except I can see a white staticky bar along the bottom of the screen. I have to use the tv format remote to make the picture fit the screen. I use mine to see my upconveting dvd player with built in digital ota tuner. That way if both tuners are recording something I can still see my ota stations over the dvd player. They really need to look at this and see if they can fix it. The 721 always worked well with it's aux input.


I had never used the Aux input but I hooked it to my VCR today. My
receiver is HEED and my software is L212 and the Aux input does work.
However, it has a poor picture. My LCD TV is 13.5 inches high and the
lower 0.25 inches of that is black. Immediately above that is a jerky
white line about 0.1 inches high and the picture is above that. Also,
the picture is somewhat washed-out (like the brightness is turned too 
high on an older TV). I'm viewing the 921 on a 26-inch Sony LCD TV
using a DVI connection. When I view the same VCR program directly
on the TV (not going through the 921) the picture is much better, going
all the way to the bottom of the screen with much better contrast.
Since I never used the Aux input on prior software versions I can't comment
on whether this is new to L212.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I just fired up my security cam again, and can see the white flicker bar at the very bottom of the screen, plus the picture IS very washed out.

Tried a direct run to the TV - there's a DEFINITE difference in PQ.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, mine is working now. No idea what might have caused this to change.


----------

